# 3d würfel in Gimp



## print (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

weiss jemand, ob man im Gimp einen geometrischen Würfel erstellen kann.
Ich kann den Würfel durch Filter->Abbilden->Auf Objekt abbilden erstellen.
Allerdings sind der Würfel nicht quadratisch. Auch durch Perspektive bekomme ich ihn nicht perfekt.

Daher frage an euch: ist es überhaupt möglich so ein Würfel zu erstellen (siehe Abbildung in Wikipedia).
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Würfel_(Geometrie)

Oder plage ich mich umsonst oder einfach aus Unwissenheit...

Bitte um Hilfe.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (5. Februar 2009)

Willst du nur ein Bild von einem 3D-Würfel, oder wirklich ein 3D-Objekt?
Wenn du nur ein Bild willst, kannst du farbige Flächen machen mit unterschiedlichen Helligkeitsstufen und die dann wie bei einem Würfel anordnen und verzerren.


----------



## print (5. Februar 2009)

ich möchte ein 3d Bild.
Mein Problem ist jedoch, dass die vier Seiten des vorderen Viereckes nicht gleich lang sind. Auch mit Perspective kann ich ihn nicht so verzerren. Es wäre gut, wenn ich alle Ecken des Würfels zerren kann, aber das geht nicht. Ich kann nur vier Ecken und nicht 6. Oder? Wenn ja, bitte um Hilfe.


----------

